# How plants sleep



## Edward (May 25, 2004)

Why is it that some plants go to sleep and some don't? *Rotala wallichii* does but *Didiplis diandra* doesn't.

Daytime









Night









Night detail


----------



## mousky (Jul 6, 2006)

Thats interesting. Where did you read that Didiplis diandra doesn't, I was always under the impression that all plants sleep at night.

That must be a Co2 bubble pearling off the Rotala. To be honest I've never thought to look!!


----------



## fish_4_all (Jun 3, 2006)

It may be just a nature fact. Some plants can close their bloom and leaves at night some can't.


----------



## Jimbo205 (Feb 2, 2006)

That is amazing!


----------



## DJKronik57 (Apr 17, 2006)

Many plants I've found close up when they've received enough light for the day. For my P. Stellatus and L. Aromatica, this is about 8-9hrs. Then they close up, why, I don't know exactly, but perhaps it is to stop or slow the photosynthesis process? It also tends to be the more delicate plants. Some terrestrial plants also close up at night, but for different reasons. Here's some info on the process, called Nyctinasty:



> Many plants growing in areas of high rainfall, such as temperate and tropical rainforests, use circadian plant leaf movement, or nyctinasty, to change their leaves' angles in relation to the vertical and to facilitate their opening and closing.
> 
> This adaptation serves the plant in two ways: it allows leaves to capture incident radiation during the day, thus maximizing photosynthetic rate; and, the position of leaves can be changed to shed water during night rains that could otherwise promote bacterial and epiphytic growth on the leaf surface.
> 
> ...


Perhaps submersed, closing up at night prevents detritus and debris from accumulating on the leaves? Most plants that close up are fine leaved, so maybe it's a way of dislodging gunk that could get caught up and block the leaves? It's a stretch...more research! I'll post back if I find anything. :ranger:


----------

